# Mini T shocks



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

If this is covered on another thread I'm sorry but can anyone point me to a place where I can get an assortment of different size shock pistons for mini T shocks?


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

go with gpm threadable shocks... they come with stiffer springs and the never leak! There [email protected]!


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Where can I find those? I have never looked for 18th scale stuff before lol


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You should try BRP shocks for the Mini-t. I believe they are assembled from Associated parts. They perform great.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes We have the BRP shocks they cost alittle more but They are the best.

There is a set on e bay right now or look at www.BRPracing.com


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks guys for all the input but I am really not interested in a different shock for what I am doing, I just wanted to know if there are different size pistons available for the Assosciated shock or do you have to work with the one that comes with it?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well You asked about the Mini T shock ?? Then want pistons for the associated. I don't beleive eighter of them offer different pistons for there shocks.


----------

